# chihuahua puppies rescued



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

(COMTEX) B: BRIEF: Puppies rescued ( McClatchy-Tribune Information Service
s -- Unrestricted )
B: BRIEF: Puppies rescued ( McClatchy-Tribune Information Services -- Unrestrict
ed )

Nov 19, 2009 (Odessa American - McClatchy-Tribune Information Services via
COMTEX) --
A court date has been set at 9 a.m. Tuesday after Odessa Animal Control
officers seized 73 dogs at a property in far West Odessa, a news release from
Animal Control Manager Cheryl Brom said.

The release said the property owners, who were not identified, had not
contracted Animal Control as of Wednesday afternoon.

The release said Ector County Sheriffs Officers and Odessa Police Animal
Control arrived at an address in the 12000 block of Drivers Hall of Fame to
execute a warrant signed by Justice of the Peace Eddy Spivey. Animal Control
Officers discovered 73 animals living in "crowded conditions" inside camper
trailers and kennels. Most of the 73 dogs were Chihuahua breeds, the release
said.

An old blind pig was also discovered in a junk pile near the camper
trailers. Two dogs were dead on the scene, the release said.

"The dogs were in various stages of neglect and did not have access to food
and water. Officers could hear dogs that appeared to be confined in large
numbers inside the camper trailers. Dogs were also stressed and fighting with
each other," the release said.
To see more of the Odessa American, or to subscribe to the newspaper, go to
http://www.oaoa.com. Copyright © 2009, Odessa American, Texas Distributed by
McClatchy-Tribune Information Services. For reprints, email
[email protected], call 800-374-7985 or 847-635-6550, send a
fax
to 847-635-6968, or write to The Permissions Group Inc., 1247 Milwaukee Ave.,
Suite 303, Glenview, IL 60025, USA.
Copyright © 2009, Odessa American, Texas
*** end of story ***


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

These types of things just seem to keep happening all the time.....is there an upsurge in this puppymill and/or animal hoarding stuff or is it just being reported more often lately? Yikes.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 19 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853026


> These types of things just seem to keep happening all the time.....is there an upsurge in this puppymill and/or animal hoarding stuff or is it just being reported more often lately? Yikes.[/B]


I think there is probably an upsurge, unfortunately. Especially now that greeders are making "designer breeds". Even my sister bought one, she went into a pet store and fell in love with the ones called "teddy bears" (half shih tzu, half bichon) and had to have it. She was told that it was a very good idea to buy a mixed instead of a purebred that way she would be getting the "best" of both breeds! What's to say she is not getting the worst?? :faint:


----------

